# What information would you like to hear from your donor???



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

I am on a egg sharing scheme at the moment and I have been given a form to fill in - kinda like a CV, but they are also asking for more personal details and anything that I think my recipient would like to know. 

Basically - as a recipient what would you like to know about your donor?? 

Please help! 

Carrie


----------



## Fifebloke (Jan 18, 2006)

Have you seen the "If you could ask your donor" sticky at the top of this forum. Lots of good stuff in there.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0

Best wishes

David


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I have read through that - and they know why I am donating, but I am stuck on what stuff to put on ie what I look like, what I like doing, what was I like as a child? etc


----------



## Fifebloke (Jan 18, 2006)

When I filled mine in, I was thinking along the lines of traits that might be inherited.

Things like adventurousness, stubborness, daydreamer, musical.....that sort of thing.

Birthmarks?  Button nose?  ;-)  Long fingers?  Good swimmer?  Vertigo?

Hope that helps.

David


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

I know that my clinic asks donors to fill in a form from a dating agency as well as the usual HFEA style forms and these are passed on to the resulting children. I can't wait to be able to share this info when I get it with my twins. 
Thank you so much for becoming donors. I don't think I can put it into words how thankful I am

Love Sam and the girls xx


----------

